# The Lava Trees of Hawaii



## SeaBreeze (Oct 11, 2014)

Lava trees from Hawaii due to volcanic eruptions, read and see more pics here...http://www.amusingplanet.com/2014/10/the-lava-trees-of-hawaii.html


----------



## Falcon (Oct 11, 2014)

Survival of the fittest.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 12, 2014)

It's eerie to see the lava flowing up close. There was an active volcano on the big island when we were visiting some years back.  .. just stood there in awe. 

On a strange side note ..  There were the two sides of the flowing lava .. one was *State* Government run, and they made you stay a good distance back to watch the destruction of cars/homes/trees, etc.  melting away down to the ocean..  
On the other side, *Federal* Government run ... very lax ..  you could walk within 5 feet  of the lava!! Thought that was so strange.  People around us were saying that the federal government doesn't worry about law suits.


----------



## nuiahi (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks for your post on "lava trees".  We have spent a lot of time in Hawaii over the years, including visits to the Big Island but I never heard of the lava trees.  Your post was a great instruction on this subject.
Thank you
Nuiahi


----------

